# mpt scsi controller problems

## piavlo

Hi , every few hours there are bursts of following messages in the logs

```
Jan 17 02:49:41 localhost command: Test Unit Ready: 00 00 00 00 00 00

Jan 17 02:49:41 localhost mptbase: ioc0: IOCStatus(0x0048): SCSI Task Terminated

Jan 17 02:49:41 localhost mptscsih: ioc0: task abort: SUCCESS (sc=d5a65e00)

Jan 17 02:49:41 localhost mptscsih: ioc0: attempting task abort! (sc=f7909b00)

Jan 17 02:49:41 localhost sd 0:0:0:0: 
```

 These messages appear for both scsi disks attached to the controller.

And a couple of times i got the following ,during this time the disk access was unavailable,and the node hangs,

and then the controller is "Domain Validated" again the node is released and continues to run normally.

```
Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost target0:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: LogInfo(0x1101012e): F/W: bug! MID not found

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: LogInfo(0x1101012e): F/W: bug! MID not found

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: IOCStatus(0x004b): SCSI IOC Terminated

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: LogInfo(0x1101012e): F/W: bug! MID not found

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: IOCStatus(0x004b): SCSI IOC Terminated

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: LogInfo(0x1101012e): F/W: bug! MID not found

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: IOCStatus(0x004b): SCSI IOC Terminated

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: LogInfo(0x1101012e): F/W: bug! MID not found

...

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: IOCStatus(0x004b): SCSI IOC Terminated

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: LogInfo(0x1101012e): F/W: bug! MID not found

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost mptbase: ioc0: IOCStatus(0x004b): SCSI IOC Terminated

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost target0:0:0: Domain Validation detected failure, dropping back

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost target0:0:0: Domain Validation skipping write tests

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost target0:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

Jan 17 02:52:35 localhost target0:0:0: asynchronous

Jan 17 02:52:37 localhost target0:0:1: Beginning Domain Validation

Jan 17 02:52:37 localhost target0:0:1: Ending Domain Validation

Jan 17 02:52:37 localhost target0:0:1: FAST-160 WIDE SCSI 320.0 MB/s DT IU QAS HMCS (6.25 ns, offset 63)
```

 So this seems like some problem with the controller, BUT can someone tell that exactly these errors mean and

what is the real problem that might be with the controller?

 Thanks 

```
# uname -a

Linux golom 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Mon Jan 15 20:49:57 IST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7505 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:00.1 Class ff00: Intel Corporation E7505/E7205 Series RAS Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7505/E7205 PCI-to-AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7505 Hub Interface B PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev 03)

00:02.1 Class ff00: Intel Corporation E7505 Hub Interface B PCI-to-PCI Bridge RAS Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:1c.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 82870P2 P64H2 I/OxAPIC (rev 04)

02:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82870P2 P64H2 Hub PCI Bridge (rev 04)

02:1e.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 82870P2 P64H2 I/OxAPIC (rev 04)

02:1f.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82870P2 P64H2 Hub PCI Bridge (rev 04)

03:02.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 07)

04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

05:02.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

05:03.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0d)
```

----------

## matja

Domain validation occurs when the controller wants to check the integrity of the SCSI bus, by sending various bit patterns at the different sync frequencies.  

It could be a firmware bug (although I've never come across it in my LSI Logic controllers), or maybe a cable/terminator problem.  I've had seemingly random domain validation rechecking and errors in the past when I've had bad/loose terminators and cables not rated to the sync speed I was using.

----------

